# CR1 09 Is Rear derailleur hanger still not replaceable?



## ATG (Nov 1, 2007)

I don't understand why... Both Speedsters and Addicts have replacable hanger, why CR1 doesn't have?

May be Scott fixed this issue in 09 model, who knows?

What can be done after it breaks?


----------



## david462 (Jan 3, 2008)

not sure if the 09s have been fixed or not, but if it breaks/bends I think you have to send off the frame to have basically a new dropout to be molded back onto the frame. I havnt looked at one that close in a while, but I think the rear dropouts are almost a separate peice that gets molded or bonded or whatever to the rear triangle.


----------



## jmsp (Oct 23, 2008)

2009 CR1 still has an integrated/non replacable dropout


----------



## miteemike3 (Jun 1, 2007)

Guess they haven't figured it out yet... Perhaps they were thinking that if you intend on racing, get an Addict since that has a replaceable hanger.


----------



## ATG (Nov 1, 2007)

Yesterday crashed, not heavily on the right. Speed was 35 km/h. Rear d. was in spokes, both shifters were turned inside and scratched. I’ve got some “usual” road cycling injuries… Fortunately my coach was able to fix the hanger, so rear d. shifts fine, but he said the next time hanger will definitely break…
Not a good news, but choosing CR1 we should be ready for it…. Is there any way to bring frame to life with broken hanger?

CR1 PRO 2009.


----------



## b24fsb (Dec 21, 2006)

They are never going to have a replaceable der hanger plan and simple. If you bend it beyond fixing then you just have to get a new frame there is no bonding on new drop out. A crash replacement frame is only $800 in the US


----------



## kneejerk (Feb 2, 2007)

non replaceable hangers are usually stiffer, which racers prefer for more accurate shifting, the smaller the spacing between rear cogs the more this is important!

most are still replaceable by the factory, send the frame to them and they will change it for you!


----------

